# Vereinswappen vektorisieren!



## keineus (21. August 2007)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich bin leider nicht bewandert in dem Thema Grafiken vektorisieren, allerdings kenne ich mich mit Photoshop aus...und ich baue im Moment eine neue HP für unseren Fussballverein.
Dabei ist mir die Intropage des VFL Bochum ins Auge gestochen und ich habe mich daran versucht unser Wappen zu vergrössern und irgendwie so hinzubekommen, aber ich habe kläglich versagt.
Nun stehe ich da und habe mir vorgenommen, dass auch durchzusetzen, ich habe auf der Arbeit das Programm Illustrator...kenne mich nur absolut nicht damit aus...wäre aber machbar nach Feierabend noch daran zu experimentieren, um endlich diese Wappen so hinzubekommen.
Also wenn mir jemand helfen könnte...anbei unser Logo, habe auf die schnelle nur das gefunden...kann man aber glaube ich ganz gut erkennen...
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Beppone (21. August 2007)

Hi.

wie soll die Vektordatei aufgebaut sein, wofür wird sie gebraucht. Sobald du das weißt, machen Tipps Sinn.

Wurde schon 1000fach hier geklärt, vielleicht guckst du erst mal in den alten Threads nach.

Ansonsten erklär ich dir gerne, wie das Pfadwerkzeug zu bedienen ist - nämlich genau wie im Photoshop. Punkte setzen bis alle Konturen passen und anschließend Farben zuweisen. Das ist alles.

Für Flock oder Folienplotts gibts ein paar produktionsrelevante Regeln, für Druckverfahren wieder andere.

Laß hören!

Bep


----------



## keineus (21. August 2007)

Hi,
thanks for the reply...
Also ich möchte gerne für unsere Website das Intro ungefähr so aufbauen, wie das des VFL Bochum und dafür müsste ich das ganze Logo als Vektordatei haben...warum ist glaube ich klar...

Also ich habe seit heute auch noch Freehand, wenn es damit auch geht...dann wäre ich für die Tipps dankbar...ansonsten können wir auch bei Illustrator bleiben,,,

Ich hoffe das genug als Angabe...oder ich habe dich falsch verstanden.


----------



## Beppone (22. August 2007)

keineus hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> thanks for the reply...
> Also ich möchte gerne für unsere Website das Intro ungefähr so aufbauen, wie das des VFL Bochum und dafür müsste ich das ganze Logo als Vektordatei haben...warum ist glaube ich klar...
> 
> ...



Sorry - klar ist, was du vorgibst. Dann kann ich auch weiterhelfen. Freehand geht natürlich auch, die Vorgehensweise ist die gleiche.

Grüße


----------



## beate89 (22. August 2007)

Schau doch mal unter http://www.wappensalon.de nach. Wir beschäftigen uns direkt mit Vektorgrafiken und sind auch bereits international bekannt und das alles ehrenamtlich. Hier bekommst du dein Wappen. Kann aber etwas dauern, naja kommt auf den Umfang an. Viele Grüße Pixel


----------

